# Steps



## Laura22 (May 11, 2010)

What's the average amount of steps an adult should do every day please?


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2010)

I think that 10,000 steps is supposed to be what you should aim for


----------



## Laura22 (May 11, 2010)

Thank you. I have a busy lifestyle so that shouldn't be too hard to reach! Going to get a pedometer tomorrow at some point!


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Thank you. I have a busy lifestyle so that shouldn't be too hard to reach! Going to get a pedometer tomorrow at some point!



If you want to know how much distance you go for 10,000 steps, make sure to work out your stride length as closely as you can!


----------

